# lowest temp to inspect without harming bees?



## Bull Creek (Aug 10, 2010)

Today was 49 degrees here in Great Falls MT, and I took a look in at my bees. (last one for the season) As long as you keep it very brief you can do it at this temp w/o harming the hive (in my opinion).


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I inspect on sunny, calm to no wind days, temp. in the mid 50's. I work quickly and don't leave any frames with brood/eggs out of the hive. I pull a frame inspect it, look at the face of the next frame without removing and back in the pulled frame goes. I usually don't rip the entire hive apart. I only do this when I have a darn good reason to be in the hive that deep. No good reason I don't go in. 
Plain curiosity or general inspection at these temps is not a good enough reason IMO.
Cloudy or any wind I put it off.
Mid 50's with above conditions for me.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Temp is one factor, wind, time of day, size of hive are also important. I wouldn't pull out brood frames below 60F, but thats just me. Opening the hive for a peak can be done in almost any temperature. Breaking the cluster should be avoided. 

What in particular are looking for?


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

You're safe at 45 degrees even with brood provided you work fast.


----------



## o.molchanov (Oct 21, 2013)

We have inspected at 11C. Everything was fine. The main recommendations are:

- try to minimize the time of inspection as low as possible;
- try not to disturb the ravel of bees


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I would not hesitate to look for brood in a new package at 40 -45. In the fall more a question of are they flying? Fall cells are long, you will break open honey cells. Clustered, I would worry about rolling. Will what you see make a real difference in managent? Then do it. 

Checkerboarding is best done cold, I am told.


----------

